# What Is Best Brand Of Gooseneck For Fifth Wheel?



## tazzy (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi - we just bought a Ford F-350 with a long bed in anticipation of buying a fifth wheel. We really like Outback fifth wheels.

We want to use a gooseneck hitch. has anyone used this for an OUtback fifth wheel. and, if so, did it negate the mfg's warranty?

Also, what is the best brand of gooseneck hitch to get?

Thanks!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

tazzy said:


> Hi - we just bought a Ford F-350 with a long bed in anticipation of buying a fifth wheel. We really like Outback fifth wheels.
> 
> We want to use a gooseneck hitch. has anyone used this for an OUtback fifth wheel. and, if so, did it negate the mfg's warranty?
> 
> ...


I used the cody coupler on my last fifth wheel and it worked great.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

jozway said:


> Hi - we just bought a Ford F-350 with a long bed in anticipation of buying a fifth wheel. We really like Outback fifth wheels.
> 
> We want to use a gooseneck hitch. has anyone used this for an OUtback fifth wheel. and, if so, did it negate the mfg's warranty?
> 
> ...


I used the cody coupler on my last fifth wheel and it worked great.
[/quote]
Also used the b&w rollover in the back of the truck. Nice thing about it is you could turn the ball over and still have no obstructions in the bed of the truck.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We have the b&w roll over also and love it. I am curious to hear what kind of adapter that has been used with success to make a fiver into a goose. We have always bought a goosneck hitch and welded it over our 5er pin. We have not used the adapters yet. But we plan to use one on the next trailer we get. It will be nice to be able to pull it home from the lot and have it ready to go with out a major mod. We pull alot of goosenecks and it has always been easier to adapt the camper to the rest of the trailers than use a fiver saddle hitch and then switch back to the gooseneck.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

If you have a B&W, all you need is their Companion Hitch . The companion hitch mounts on a post that goes into the ball socket.

I have this set up and think it works great.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Check out what i did concerning a GN adapter for our outback 5er ....Scroll do to midpage of link
LINK

As far as adapters go...i used a Ranch Brand GN adapter on our 5er for over a year without any problems(if you look closely you can see it in the below pic) Google Ranch GN adapter for more info on it.


----------

